# Is It Possible to Setup Availability for Certain Date



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

I will be meeting up with friends this Wednesday for a week long camping trip. We gotta leave early b/c it looks like our population might have a temporary boom up here in Oregon due to the eclipse. So I just wanted to block out that week but if I choose a day it blocks out all those days for the month. Or should I just not worry about b/c I wont have any cell signal anyways when I'm down there?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Just leave everything as is and just go on your camping trip ... You don't have to accept any reserved blocks ... Accept your blocks when you are ready again.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

+1


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

What difference does it make? Just don't accept anything offered.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Sounds good. Thanks


----------

